# Red Panther



## Driftpr (Mar 1, 2019)

*Here’s my Red Panther one of my favorites I’m gonna do a little upgrade with a drum brake...































*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2019)

NICE LOOKING RESTORATION!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 2, 2019)

*Drum brake upgrade it’s a must on my bicycle!!!






*


----------



## Santee (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice, I was looking at the piece you have attached to your siren. Is it a part you made? The piece that contacts the tire.?


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

Very nice!
But I really think you need more  accessories!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 2, 2019)

Santee said:


> Nice, I was looking at the piece you have attached to your siren. Is it a part you made? The piece that contacts the tire.?



It comes like that. Yes it makes contact with the tire to make the sound.


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2019)

One suggestion.Please remove the reflectors from the wheels ! lol Nice pimped out ride.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 2, 2019)

vincev said:


> One suggestion.Please remove the reflectors from the wheels ! lol Nice pimped out ride.



*Just picked up this just the way it is....I’m doing a drum brake upgrade and cleaning the whole bicycle.I couldn’t pass this bad ass and all the goodies on it.*


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> *Just picked up this just the way it is....I’m doing a drum brake upgrade and cleaning the whole bicycle.I couldn’t pass this bad ass and all the goodies on it.*



I dig some of the accessories !


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't think you could fit anything else on that bike except pedals! Super clean ride, time to take it for a burn...


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 3, 2019)

*Putting back the front wheel with drum brake...



*


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 8, 2019)

*Putting this lever on it. Different from the regular ones 

*


----------



## Oilit (Mar 11, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> *Drum brake upgrade it’s a must on my bicycle!!!View attachment 957333
> View attachment 957332*



With the weight of all those accessories, I'd want all the stopping power I could get!


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 1, 2019)

*His & Hers can’t go wrong...*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 1, 2019)

Awesome! Love those bikes! Good work too!


----------



## phantom (Sep 1, 2019)

For sure anyone will see or hear you coming.


----------



## Driftpr (May 17, 2020)

*Sunday ride...










*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 12, 2020)

*Any Red Panther out there!!!*


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 25, 2021)

Been busy but took some time to start cleaning and putting together this Original paint Schwinn Panther. Moré to come.


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 21, 2022)

*Few pics of the Red Panthers...
*


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 21, 2022)




----------

